# New 6.5 week old puppy



## ironman1125 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi All, I see an old thread about a 6 week old puppy but being new to the forum (given just got a new puppy ourselves) even though we have a 7.5 year old I thought I would comment and get some feedback.

Our puppy was only 6.5 weeks old when we got her. To be honest I was very disappointed as the breeder failed to inform us of her age and I took it for granted that after picking our pup and asking when they'd be ready was enough that they would be eight weeks on the day we went to collect. It was only a few days later looking at the family tree that I realised her age, as previously mentioned I was seriously unimpressed.

Funny but once I considered her age I then started thinking about how she behaves and could be quite nasty (if a puppy can be!) especially with her biting and not wanting to stop. I did get a bit down about it as I couldn't remember our older Viz been like this at least to this degree. Anyway I got a grip, at the end of the day she is a pup, granted I do believe she was way to young to leave and won't forget that. I'm sure all puppy's bite, bark, get rowdy and then want cuddling! She is going to a puppy socialization evening next week and she'll be about 9 weeks by then so hopefully with patience she'll turn out a good dog. I must admit I do get a bit emotional about that fact as all I want for her is the best life possible. On a much more positive note she could retrieve at and drop at 6.5 weeks old. She is clever enough, just s shame the older Viz decides staying out her way is the best choice for her but hopefully she'll come round eventually.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She will.

But you're right -- 6.5 weeks is awfully young for any pup to leave mom and littermates. (Welcome to the forums, ironman1125!)


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I got my puppy when he was six weeks old as well; he is now nine months old. It is amazing how clever they are at this age. I had to stay at the hotel on my way from the breeder and he travelled with me on the plane back home. He understood right away when and how I wanted him to do his business during the trip. I thought it would be difficult to retrain him to go outside for his business. But no, he was completely house trained within a week. Learning various commands was easy (come, sit, down, etc.) However, be prepared to teach him the bite inhibition yourself, as his biological mom is not around. Some suggest the dam teaches her pups the bite inhibition in the period from six to ten-twelve weeks. I found this was the most difficult part for us. We did not watch TV for several months; every single free minute was devoted to our little shredding machine/ crocodile/ red monster/ shark (you name it, the chance this, we called him that.) Congratulations and brace yourself for the ride of your life. It may be a bot easier for you though, as you said you had an older dog.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum ironman, Darcy my Vizsla sends her very best ginger wishes.. ;D Darcy was 6 weeks old when I got her home, far to young in my eyes also but the breeder appeared to be desperate to get the pups off mums milk and onto solids money in his back pocket and that was your lot....Darcys mum who had 37 pups in her breeding life was then just discarded and picked up for rescue, someone on this forum contacted me last year and gave me the most fantastic news that Darcy's mum now had a new home.......


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I wonder if we own litter mates? We brought our puppy, Daisy, home on Sunday, Nov 24th at 6 1/2 weeks old, too. I had asked the breeder a few times what her birthdate was but didn't get a response, which seemed weird to me! She's doing well, but the first day she wanted to "nurse" on everything (blankets, our armpits, etc), and acted as though she couldn't chew the puppy food--but she finally decided to eat when we hand fed her piece by piece! She is eating like a champ now (1 week [email protected] 7.5 weeks old). She didn't want to use the paper either--which I preferred anyway. She's such a joy & we are happy to finally have her home with us!


----------

